# Hello from Paris !



## Lec (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello to all,
I've been visiting this forum for a long time and I like it a lot. I find a lot of information that is very useful and I'm really happy to finally be able to participate !


----------



## Gil (Aug 23, 2022)

Lec said:


> Hello to all,
> I've been visiting this forum for a long time and I like it a lot. I find a lot of information that is very useful and I'm really happy to finally be able to participate !


Hello Lec, welcome!
Hé ben tout pareil  Tu peux lire 2-3 petites choses interessantes dans ce post qui introduit un autre Français


----------



## Lec (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi Gil !! Merci beaucoup 😉


----------



## Stefcien (Aug 24, 2022)

Hello! Im currently based in Saint Germain en Laye right outside Paris!


----------



## The Gost (Aug 24, 2022)

Salut ! Passe de bons moments ici et ailleurs.


----------



## Lec (Aug 24, 2022)

Stefcien said:


> Hello! Im currently based in Saint Germain en Laye right outside Paris!


Hello Stef, We're neighbors! I am exactly in Versailles!


----------



## Lec (Aug 24, 2022)

The Gost said:


> Salut ! Passe de bons moments ici et ailleurs.


Thanks !!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 24, 2022)

Way to go, @Lec!
Greetings from the Florida Gulfcoast--jump right in and (above all) have fun
What types(s) of music do you enjoy listening to?
Looking forward to your contributions


----------



## Lec (Aug 24, 2022)

Thanks @Double Helix !
I would love to go to Florida!
I listen to a lot of movie music ( like many people here I guess ) right now I'm listening a lot to 10 Cloverfield Lane composed by Bear McCreary...
And a lot of Jazz too 😉


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 24, 2022)

Bonjour de Montreuil, voisin !


----------



## Lec (Aug 24, 2022)

Salut @Loïc D !
( J’ai écouté Spring et Sprite Fright sur ta chaîne YouTube, c’est vraiment excellent !👌🏼 )


----------



## Eden Reign (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello! I live in Paris too! welcome


----------



## Lec (Aug 26, 2022)

Eden Reign said:


> Hello! I live in Paris too! welcome


Merci @Eden Reign !!


----------



## Gil (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello,
Étonnamment (ou pas) je vis à Paris aussi


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 27, 2022)

Lec said:


> Hello Stef, We're neighbors! I am exactly in Versailles!


Bonjour et bienvenue! De mon côté j'habite à Vaucresson, donc nous sommes également voisins! La BO de 10 Clover Field Lane est vraiment cool, j'aime beaucoup aussi


----------



## Lec (Aug 27, 2022)

Salut @baptiste_palacin !
C’est sympa de savoir que j’ai des voisins compositeurs !
( on a toujours un peu l’impression d’être seul au monde, enfermé dans nos home studios… )
Merci pour l’accueil


----------

